#ubuntu-qc 2011-04-25
<kanouk> bonsoir
<Ankman> bonsoir kanouk
<kanouk> bonsoir Ankman 
<Ankman> wow, apres 90 mins LOL
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> on s'occupe à faire autre chose entretemps
<Ankman> yeah
<kanouk> bonne fin de soirée
<mathben> deuxpi: ce soir, je crois que ça va être la 177 qui sera prévu (autobus)
<deuxpi> okidou, merci !
<cyphermox> meuh?
<deuxpi> on voyage à la même place aux mêmes heures environ, alors on se passe des infos sur les autobus ;)
<kanouk> bonjour!
<mathben> kanouk: bonjour :)
<kanouk> salut mathben 
<cyphermox> bonjour kanouk
<kanouk> salut cyphermox :)
<kanouk> bon lundi
<cyphermox> toi aussi
<kanouk> :)
<kanouk> congé pour presque tout le monde aujourd'hui
<cyphermox> pas pour moi ;)
<kanouk> ah non!
<kanouk> moi congé vendredi et aujourd'hui
<kanouk> ça se prend bien
<cyphermox> oui :)
<kanouk> salut IdleOne 
<IdleOne> Bonjour kanouk :) 
<IdleOne> ca va bien? tu as passer une joyeuse paques j'espere
<kanouk> bien merci IdleOne , plutôt tranquille Pâques et toi?
<IdleOne> Je l'ai passer avec mes enfants qui je n'avais pas vu depuis un peu plus de deux ans. OUI MERVELLIEUSE fin de semaine :)
<kanouk> oh! tu les vois pas souvent
<IdleOne> l'histoire est longue...ca devrais se rectifier et on vas pouvoir se voir plus souvent.
<kanouk> ok
<cyphermox> IdleOne, felicitations
<IdleOne> thank you :)
#ubuntu-qc 2011-04-26
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<kanouk> bonsoir d2_racing ,
<d2_racing> ça va  kanouk ?
<d2_racing> au fait, je sais pas si tu est au courant, mais le party de lancement de Ubuntu 11.04 était le 21 avril au lieu du 28
<d2_racing> facque 90% du monde que je connais n'y sont pas allé, car on pensait que le party avait lieu la bonne journée, au lieu d'une semaine à l'avance
<kanouk> je savais oui
<Ankman> hmm
<kanouk> salut Ankman 
<Ankman> allo kanouk
<d2_racing> et du côté de Montréal, est-ce que va avoir lieu le 28 ?
<kanouk> c'était à Montréal je crois le 21, enfin il me semble
<d2_racing> et puis, est-ce qu'il y a eu du monde ?
<mathben> d2_racing: oui, j'estimerais qu'il a eu une trentaine de personnes.
<mathben> cependant, il avait le match d'hockey en même temps et des party de fin de session (d'université) pour d'autre :p
<d2_racing> ouais
<d2_racing> avez-vous faite une présentation ou c'était seulement un endroit pour prendre une bière ?
<mathben> mais fonzoo est un bon endroit pour les prochaines fois :), je suis arrivé à 19:30. C'est un café, on s'entendait très bien parlé et il avait que 3 choix de bières qui sont bonnes à mon avis.
<kanouk> bonne fin de soirée 
<strav> Salut. Je suis sous 11.04 et me semble que je n'ai pas le layout francais canadien de disponible dans mes keyboard input methods... seul truc francais, c'est le layout azerty et je ne trouve pas les input-methods pour qqch en francais dans les reposits... quelqu'un a une suggestion?
<Ankman> "francaise" c'est different de "francaise canadien"
<strav> ouais et je cherche le layout francais canadien
<Ankman> oooh
<Ankman> moment...
<cyphermox> strav, ce ne sera pas dans Keyboard Input Methods mais seulement Keyboard
<Ankman> Preferences -> keyboard -> layout -> Add Canada/submenu French (legacy)
<cyphermox> l'onglet "Layout"
<cyphermox> comme Ankman dit ^^
<strav> l'ennui c'est que je suis sur natty... 2 secs je vois s'il y a qqch de semblable. 
<strav> ok c'est bon j'ai trouve...
<strav> bizzare qu'ils aient separe ca en 2.
<strav> ah ... je vois la difference. 
<strav> merci! c'est tout regle... je perdais un peu patience vu qu'a l'habitude je fais setxkbmap ca :)
<Mobidoy> Coucouroucuicui
<sipherdee> héhé, souvenirs... je l'avais oublié celle-là! :)
<Mobidoy> oui de retour... 
<Mobidoy> MagicFab, je vais t<appeler tantot
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, o/ :) Ok, avant demain car je quitte pour 1 semaine :)
<Mobidoy> MagicFab, je vais t<appeler tantot +/- 2 heures ca va ^ 
<MagicFab> ok
<MagicFab> rien d'urgent
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, rebienvenue
<cyphermox> y'en a qui commencaient à s'inquiéter ;)
<Mobidoy> ca va ajustement de medication et tout est dans l<ordre.... 
<Mobidoy> Je serais ;a demain :) 
<cyphermox> euh ok mr pilule ;)
<cyphermox> bon, moi j'ai une chirurgie à faire: ablation de carte vidéo, brb.
<sipherdee> bon voyage MagicFab!
<MagicFab> sipherdee, merci :)
 * MagicFab content de voir Mobidoy de retour :)
 * sipherdee est content aussi!
<sipherdee> j'ai eu une pensée pour toi christian à la soirée de lancement de natty!
<kanouk> bonsoir
<cyphermox> 'soir
<kanouk> allo cyphermox 
<kanouk> passé une bonne journée?
<cyphermox> pas pire
<kanouk> :-)
<Ankman> bonsoir
<kanouk> bonsoir Ankman , ça va bien?
<Ankman> oui toi?
<kanouk> bien aussi Ankman :-)
<kanouk> ça a été un bon retour au travail ce matin
<Ankman> ok
<Ankman> pas Monique ici... 
<kanouk> ?
<kanouk> salut Mobidoy
<Ankman> quelque une m'a apellee et demande a Monique
<kanouk> t'aurais dû lui dire mon "nick' c'est Ankman 
<Ankman> ?
<kanouk> c'est un jeu de mots Ankman :)
<kanouk> Monique = mon nick
<Ankman> oh
<Ankman> non, telefone
<kanouk> je sais lol ;-)
<kanouk> une blague
<kanouk> joke
<Ankman> oh
<Ankman> ah
<Ankman> tu m'a apellee? ;-)
<kanouk> lol non ;-)
#ubuntu-qc 2011-04-27
<kanouk> salut Musashimaru 
<Musashimaru> salut... alors encore pas devant le match?
<kanouk> non c'est pas pour te décevoir mais j'aime pas le hockey
<Musashimaru> je sais
<kanouk> comment ça tu sais on se connaît pas pourtant
<kanouk> ;-)
<Musashimaru> ben la dernière fois tu regardais pas... :)
<kanouk> bonne fin de soirée
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, yo
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, hello
<kanouk> bonsoir
<cyphermox> soir!
<kanouk> salut cyphermox 
<cyphermox> ca va?
<kanouk> bien merci cyphermox , tu écoutes la partie de hockey ce soir?
#ubuntu-qc 2011-04-28
<IdleOne> Hey folks, Ubisoft est a la recherche d'un administrateur de systeme Linux.
<IdleOne> if you don't know who Ubisoft is they are only one of the biggest game developers in the world.
<Musashimaru> Je veux bien bosser chez eux, mais je suis pas compétent
<kanouk> bonne fin de soirée
<Mike1989> salut tout le monde.. ubuntu 11.04 sera disponible a partir de quel heure pour les gens du quebec?
<Snoopyski> Y'a t'il un PArty lancement à Montréal ce soir ?
<cyphermox> Snoopyski, tu veux en organiser un?
<cyphermox> c'était la semaine dernière mais ca n'empêche pas d'en faire un autre à la dernière minute
<cyphermox> Narwhal, \m/
<Lrrr_> Nawhal! \m/
<Lrrr_> swimming in the ocean
<Lrrr_> causing out commotion
<Lrrr_> cos it is so awesome
<cyphermox> Lrrr_, ouain, c'est ca j'ai pensé moi aussi ;)
<cyphermox> Snoopyski, tu as déjà été à d'autres partys?
<Snoopyski> Non pas encore ! Mais j'aimerais bien :-)
<cyphermox> Snoopyski, ben c'est ca, si tu veux organiser de quoi ce soir, chuis partant
<cyphermox> juste à envoyer un message à la liste de diffusion voir si y'en a d'autres intéressés
<Snoopyski> Ha j'ai loupé celle de la semaine passé ? !!! :-(
<Mobidoy> Snoopisky, tu es majeur ?
<Snoopyski> Mais biensûr 37 ;-)
<Mobidoy> ok good.... St-Sulpice Anyone ???? Ca va faire plaisir a ceux qui voulais pas du Foonzo
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, envoie sur la liste, il risque d'y avoir plus de réponses
<Snoopyski> Je check de mon côté...
<Mobidoy> ouais mais en premier, c'est a voir avec Snoopyski avant... c<est en parti pour lui que l'ont fait ca :) 
<Mobidoy> pis je vais faire un appel a tous ici.... question de reveiller la gang :P 
<Snoopyski> Laissez-moi vérifier avant pour ma part... Mais ça vous empêche pas d'en faire un  :-)
<Mobidoy> hehe ont attend ta reponse :) 
<Snoopyski> OK je vérifie ça...
<Mobidoy> Ankman, avoine CarlMilette DavidLevin deuxpi jonathan lborda Lrrr_ lukjad mathben Mobidoy Narwhal sipherdee starcraftman, Y en a des interesses pour un Ubuntu Release party Part 2 ce soir au St-Sulpice ?
<Lrrr_> malheureusement mon portal gun est en réparation je pourrais pas être à Montreal ce soir..
<cyphermox> Lrrr_, t'as juste le portail orange? ;)
<Mobidoy> Moi j<ai le bleu..... btw, il fonctionne sous ubuntu ? 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, c'est USB
<deuxpi> "La nouvelle version « 11.04 » d'Ubuntu est disponible"... c'est tentant
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, je parle de portal 2 :) 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, ah, je croyais que tu parlais du gun ;)
<cyphermox> j'ai pas essayé... Lrrr_, tu l'as? et si oui, tu y joue sur linux?
<Mobidoy> bin dans portal 2, y a un portal gun bleu et un orange lol
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, oui, j'ai fini le 1 déjà...
<deuxpi> moi j'ai mangé une nymphe, mais j'ai mon anneau de contrôle de téléportation 
<cyphermox> deuxpi, "Beam me up, Scottie"
<Mobidoy> rofl
<deuxpi> naaa mieux que ça ;)
<Mobidoy> Ca ce digere bien une nymphe ^ 
<deuxpi> http://nethackwiki.com/wiki/Teleportitis
<deuxpi> ou mieux http://nethackwiki.com/wiki/Nymph#Eating_nymphs
<Lrrr_> Dernière fois que j'ai checké il marchait pas encore dans Linux
<Lrrr_> Mais je crois bien qu'il va finir par fonctionner.
<Lrrr_> (Portal 2)
<Lrrr_> J'ai pas essayé encore.
<Lrrr_> Je vais le faire éventuellement.
<starcraftman> Mobidoy: J'ai un examen de 1900 a 2200 ce soir.
<Mobidoy> foutu nethack lol... tons of wasted hours
<deuxpi> ah ! wasted ? :)
<Mobidoy> Imagine toutes les heures passes dessus, si tu avais travaille a 5$ l<heure seulement au lieu, tu serais probablement millionnaire :P 
<deuxpi> non non pas millionnaire... mais j'aurais eu des meilleures notes durant mon bac :)
<deuxpi> on surnomme pas un logiciel "the infamous grade-wrecker" pour rien ;)
<Mobidoy> rofl
<Mobidoy> quelqu'un a recu mon message sur la mailing list pour ce soir ? 
<deuxpi> yep
<Mobidoy> lol ok, pas moi ! 
<Mobidoy> Bizz
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, y'a des configs pour les ML, pour pas recevoir ce que tu envoie ;)
<Mobidoy> ouin mais j'ai 2 addresse courriel d'enregistrer sur la ML :) 
<cyphermox> ah oui ok ;)
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, deuxpi a qu'elle heure vous finnissez, je vais aller vous chercher pour le St Sulp;ice ! 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, 5-6
<cyphermox> uh-oh... Mobidoy , Spoopyski il avait dit qu'il était dispo?
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, il verifiais ca... 
<deuxpi> je vais pas finir avant 7h 
<Mobidoy> Doh ! C tard ca .... 
<deuxpi> ben là !
<cyphermox> brb, lunch
<deuxpi> :)
<Mobidoy> non deuxpi pas de trouble, je peut quand meme aller te chercher... surtout qu<a cette heure la, y a pu de traffic ! 
<Mobidoy> pis en prime, je te ramenes chez vous a fin de la soiree
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, donc 19h?
<cyphermox> moi je peux bien m'y rendre avant ca par moi-même, c'est pas si loin
<cyphermox> Snoopyski, puis?
<sipherdee> Mobidoy, cyphermox, deuxpi: je m'organise pour aller vous rejoindre tout à l'heure!
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> cool :)
<Mobidoy> Nice.... ont est 4 a date lol !!! 
<cyphermox> good :)
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, installfest ce weekend a supinfo, t'as vu le email sur la liste?
<cyphermox> je pense que je vais faire une petite présentation, survol de Unity
<Snoopyski> Resalut... C'est à quel heure ?
<cyphermox> Snoopyski, je crois qu'on disait 19h, vu que deuxpi termine pas avant ca
<cyphermox> brb
<Snoopyski> @cyphermox: Ta présentation est-ce se soir ?
<Snoopyski> @cyphermox: Ta présentation est-ce ce soir ?
<Snoopyski> Comment fonctionne ce type de soirée ? J'y suis jamais allé !!! Y'a un début à tout !
<cyphermox> Snoopyski, non. Ce weekend des étudiants de l'université SupInfo veulent faire un InstallFest à leur école
<Snoopyski> Ha ok :-)
<cyphermox> Snoopyski, pour ce soir, on va au Saint-Sulpice pour 19h en haut (de l'autre côté de la salle "bibliothèque"), et on jase... c'est pas mal ca
<cyphermox> y'a du wifi de Ile Sans Fil, alors tu peux amener ton ordinateur si tu veux
<Snoopyski> OK, pas trouble... Je devrais être là :-)
<Snoopyski> J'espère pas trop trafic... Rive-Sud !
<cyphermox> Snoopyski, ah ben, as-tu entendu parler de notre Ubuntu Hour à Longueuil alors?
<Snoopyski> Non ? jamais...
<cyphermox> Snoopyski, les mercredi soir, on se rencontre à Brulerie Café Crème sur Roland-Therrien (911 l'adresse), à date y'a surtout que moi et Mobidoy, mais c'est pas grave ;)
<Snoopyski> OK, c'est bon à savoir ça ;-)
<Mobidoy> cyphermox oui je vais y etre samedi pour sur... 
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, tu finis a qu<elle heure toi ^ 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, bah, comme je disais, 5 ou 6. je peux rester plus longtemps c'est pas un problème
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, pour samedi, c'était juste pour savoir si tu l'avais vu, pas indispensable d'y aller... ceci dit, je crois que je vais graver des CDs en prévision de
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, bin moi je peut partir en ce moment meme donc, si tu es pret, je peut venir te chercher..... deuxpi vas ce sauver par la porte arriere donc personne ne sauras qu'il est parti
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> ben comme tu veux
<Mobidoy> deuxpi, 7 heure ferme ou tu crois te liberer avant ^ 
<cyphermox> brb, je dois redémarrer
<deuxpi> désolé j'avais pas les interwebs pendant ~1h
<Mobidoy> pdp deuxpi.... pis ton 7h c<est ferme ou negociable ?
<deuxpi> faut juste que je finisse mes affaires :)
<Mobidoy> ok bin moi je pars chercher cyphermox... PM
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, j<attend une reponse de deuxpi en priver pis je pars te chercher
<cyphermox> ok
<Snoopyski> Donc, St-Sulpice 1680 St-Denis...
<Mobidoy> Snoopyski, oui exactement... 
<Snoopyski> OK good :-)
<Mobidoy> ok je pars .... cyphermox je te texte 5 minutes avant mon arriver ! 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, ok
<kanouk> bonsoir
<Ankman> bonsoir kanouk
<kanouk> bonsoir Ankman 
<kanouk> ça va?
<Ankman> ca va bien?
<kanouk> merci oui :)
<kanouk> Ankman, tu es abonné à la liste de diffusion?
<Ankman> no
<kanouk> moi oui
<kanouk> c'est tout nouveau
<Ankman> quelle liste?
<kanouk> c'est une liste de diffusion pour des infos
<kanouk> attends
<cyphermox> Ankman, ?
<kanouk> salut cyphermox et merci pour les photos que j'ai vues
<cyphermox> de rien... je seari pas jasant. sur mon tphone
<kanouk> :)
<cyphermox> :)
<kanouk> Ankman, : https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-quebec
<Ankman> oh
#ubuntu-qc 2011-04-29
<Snoopyski> Snoopyski @ St-Sulpice !!!
<kanouk> bonne fin de soirée à tous
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: le kernel aime pas ta carte réseau : http://osdir.com/ml/linux-wireless/2009-05/msg00293.html
<deuxpi> j'sais pas si tu peux la faire remplacer sur la garantie par exemple
<Mobidoy> deuxpi, ca viens de Ebay donc, je serais surpris mais, je dois juste effacer une ligne dans le driver et elle fonctionne... 
<Mobidoy> sec je te trouve le liens
<Mobidoy> http://bugzilla.intellinuxwireless.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1997#c33
<Mobidoy> mais comme je ne sais pas (plutot je ne me rappel pas) comment faire ca bien, je vais avoir besoin de vous lol 
<sgauvin> Hey Mobidoy, t'as réussi avec ton Firmware et ton driver wireless ???
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, moustafa, pour ma carte wifi.... le probleme est que c'est une carte de developpement....pas moyens de changer l'eeprom mais, juste a effacer une ligne dans un module et tout est ok.... http://bugzilla.intellinuxwireless.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1997#c33
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, tu as le liens encore vers comment faire ca (changer un module) sous Ubuntu..... me souvient plus comment :) 
<cyphermox> euh ca serait sur le wiki quelque part, mais faudrait je recherhce
<Mobidoy> ok je vais essayer de le trouver
<moustafa> Mobidoy: au fait, c'etait quoi le lien pour le tutoriel Ubuntu?
<Mobidoy> siteduzero.com ?
<Mobidoy> moustafa, c'est du siteduzero dont tu parles ?
<snoopyski_> Bon X viens crashé !!! Reboot complet ! Done !
<snoopyski_> Hum... Je crois que ça viens de  Banshee
<d2_racing> salut
<d2_racing> quelqu'un peut me dire s'il y a encore une barre de tâche dans 11.04
<d2_racing> car là j'ai plein de programmes qui sont lancés et pas moyen de les voirs
<d2_racing> je dois passer dans le truc de unity
<d2_racing> enfin, il est où le bouton pour afficher le bureau et fermer toutes les fenêtres d'un coup ?
<kanouk> bonsoir
<cyphermox> bonsoir kanouk
<kanouk> salut cyphermox :)
<kanouk> la fin de semaine est arrivée pour toi?
<cyphermox> ouais
<kanouk> pour moi aussi :)
<kanouk> cyphermox, tu sais compiler un .tar.bz2 toi?
<cyphermox> oui
<cyphermox> décompresse-le, puis y'a une formule magique ;)
<kanouk> ah c'est make install je suppose?
<cyphermox> ouais, ./configure; make; sudo make install
<kanouk> mais après le make install tu rajoutes rien d'autre?
<cyphermox> ca c'est en gros, y peut y avoir des changements dépendemment du programme... c'est lequel, par curiosité?
<cyphermox> non
<kanouk> c'est une  clé sfr 3G usb sous debian
<kanouk> mais la personne doit installer ça: usb-modswitch-1.1.7.tar.bz2
<cyphermox> ah, c'est déjà disponible en paquet debian
<cyphermox> sur quelle version?
<kanouk> je sais pas je te reviens
<kanouk> un instant cyphermox 
<kanouk> la personne a de la difficulté à trouver sa version de debian , je re
<kanouk> c'est quoi la commande pour trouver la version de notre distribution en console?
<kanouk> ok version 5.0.8 de debian
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> minute
<kanouk> ok
<cyphermox> http://packages.debian.org/wheezy/usb-modeswitch
<cyphermox> à la fin, clique sur le bon lien pour l'architecture, puis il faut l'installer avec 'dpkg -i'
<cyphermox> et puis y'a ca qui va avec: http://packages.debian.org/wheezy/usb-modeswitch-data
<kanouk> merci beaucoup cyphermox , très aimable de ta part
<cyphermox> pour les nouveaux fichiers nécessaires pour savoir comment switcher une clé 3G
<cyphermox> je dois y'aller là ;)
<kanouk> :)
<cyphermox> à plus.
<kanouk> ok merci encore cyphermox :)
<kanouk> @ +
<kanouk> salut d2_racing 
<d2_racing> salut
<d2_racing> J'ai essayé Ubuntu 11.04 et je cherche ma barre de tâche du bas
<d2_racing> que ça me manque et surtout le bouton afficher bureau....
#ubuntu-qc 2011-04-30
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: pong ?
<kanouk> salut deuxpi 
<deuxpi> oh boisoir ! :)
<deuxpi> ^bonsoir
<kanouk> :)
<Snoopyski> cyphermox a t'il réussi à installer sa carte Wi-Fi sur son super portable ?
<deuxpi> 'sais pas il voulait patcher le module wireless pour qu'il accepte sa carte
<Snoopyski> OK, un genre de fake version ;-)
<deuxpi> mouais 
<deuxpi> ça a l'air commun avec les trucs achetés sur ebay
<Snoopyski> lol
<deuxpi> ze bug: http://bugzilla.intellinuxwireless.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1997
<Snoopyski> @d2_racing: CTRL + D ça fera l'affaire ;-)
<Snoopyski> Heu je voulais dire Logo Windows + D
<deuxpi> je sais pas combien $ Microsoft paie pour avoir son logo sur tous les foutus claviers... :/
<Snoopyski> LOL... moi je l'ai gratté pis j'ai rien gagné !!!
<Snoopyski> Fake je vais mettre le sticker Ubuntu ! ;-)
<deuxpi> ouais il y en a deux sur les feuilles de sticker qui font bien l'affaire
<Snoopyski> Exactement
<Mobidoy> Kikou !!!! 
<Mobidoy> Non pas eu le temps de patcher le module !!! 
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<Julie972> bonjour les mais
<Julie972> amis
<Julie972> :(
<Julie972> qqn est-il encore réveillé
<Julie972> (une fille de la caraibe)
<Julie972> (concincée sur son upgrade 11.04)
<Julie972> :(
<Julie972> pfffffffffff
<Julie972> qqn est-il encore réveillé
<Snoopyski> Bonne journée gang... Pis bon upgrade à ceux qui passeront de 10.10 à 11.04 en fin semaine ;-)
<IdleOne> Je suis sur 11.10 deja
<IdleOne> :)
<deuxpi> IdleOne: c'est ce que je disais à cyphermox jeudi passé ;)
<IdleOne> deuxpi: I changed my repos to oneiric yesterday 65 packages got updated.
<IdleOne> see idle-one-blogspot.com
<IdleOne> err idle-one.blogspot.com
<deuxpi> IdleOne: there is a bunch of gnome 3 stuff in there (ref. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/oneiric-changes/2011-April/thread.html )
<IdleOne> another 5 packages being updated as we speak
<IdleOne> it is definitely not safe to upgrade
<IdleOne> hehe
<deuxpi> IdleOne: I'm running debian unstable, so I already have most of these updates ;)
<IdleOne> so you know
<IdleOne> I did the same thing with Natty. soon as the tool chain was uploaded I did an upgrade
<deuxpi> is gcc-4.6 in ubuntu yet?
<IdleOne> gcc:
<IdleOne>   Installed: 4:4.6.0-3ubuntu1
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> in 11.10
<deuxpi> ok yeah :)
<IdleOne> so basically 11.10 is Ubuntu+ Debian unstable ?
<deuxpi> I think LTS releases are synced with debian testing, and non-LTS releases with unstable
<IdleOne> I have to say I like Unity but I personally do not find it newbie friendly. Some settings are difficult to find if you don't know what you are looking for
<IdleOne> I am not going to upgrade my mothers netbook, leaving it at 10.10 for now.
<deuxpi> it's still much more than the "technology preview" some people try to pretend
<IdleOne> not sure what you mean
<IdleOne> Unity is very usable but for users who like to tweak and config I understand the complaints.
<deuxpi> I see on the mailing lists that some people don't like the change, then they tell everyone that it shouldn't have been released as is
<IdleOne> yeah, same complaints in #ubuntu. People saying that it is broken and doesn't work, that just is not true. Unity works perfectly, it just is not finished yet so many "features" a more experienced user would expect to see are not present but they will be added.
<deuxpi> at least we no longer hear about the buttons on the left ;)
<IdleOne> People forget that non-LTS releases are almost like an unstable release where new stuff gets tested, by the time we get to 12.04 Unity will be feature full and mature
<deuxpi> I was surprised to see a large window pop-up to suggest me to upgrade yesterday
<IdleOne> I saw a couple of people complain about the buttons being on the left. I guess when you upgrade the default theme sets the buttons back to the left
<deuxpi> most probably
<IdleOne> did you get a screenshot? I haven't seen it
<IdleOne> that is something new
<deuxpi> I'll try to boot a vm
<IdleOne> to tell you the truth I hated the buttons being on the left and now when I get on a Windows PC I find it strange that the buttons are on the right. 
<IdleOne> it makes more sense if you really think about it. The buttons being on the left makes it faster to get to the Dash or Applications menu.
<deuxpi> and they don't "compete" for space with the indicators when using the global menu
<IdleOne> right
<IdleOne> the majority of complaints I have seen about Unity are all cosmetic complaints and the people who say it is broken don't have any technical reason to give when they say Unity is broken.
<IdleOne> all the apps work fine, they are a little different because of the menu being moved to the top bar but that is cosmetic and is a question of getting accustom to using something a little different
<deuxpi> programs like gimp, that had confusing interfaces are probably just worse, but that's not necessarily unity's problem
<IdleOne> but gimp is not a program that is meant for the average user
<Musashimaru> gimp is moving to standrd interface
<IdleOne> gimp has sooooooo many buttons hehe
<deuxpi> like gnome was to let go of the windows 95 ui, gimp must let go of the photoshop ui :)
<IdleOne> applications like gimp are meant more for the "pro" user who knows exactly what they need to do.
<IdleOne> I think the average user can get along just fine with F-spot or shotwell
<deuxpi> http://www.deuxpi.ca/natty-upgrade.png
<IdleOne> nice, that is new right?
<IdleOne> I don't remember ever getting a window like that
<deuxpi> me neither
<deuxpi> but it tells the user that upgrading now is the right path
<deuxpi> and it's not localized
<IdleOne> next release they should make that an animated window
<deuxpi> it's simply a web page
<IdleOne> a little ocelot running across the screen and you have to click on it and then the window opens :)
<deuxpi> wow
 * IdleOne is full of awesome ideas
<deuxpi> it's the /usr/lib/update-manager/check-new-release-gtk script
<IdleOne> so it shouldn't be too difficult to implement my idea :)
<IdleOne> imagine if you had a Narwhal swimming across your screen
<deuxpi> (I'm trying to imaging an ocelot struggling to swim across the screen)
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> ok imagine this. The ocelot runs around the screen jumping up and trying to catch a flying ubuntu logo
<IdleOne> when you click on the ocelot he jumps one last time and catches the logo, screen fades out and upgrade window pops up.
<deuxpi> w o w
<IdleOne> start working on that dude :)
<deuxpi> If firefox has nice upgrade screens, I don't see why ubuntu couldn't have them too
<IdleOne> exactly
<deuxpi> and I'll be sad if ubuntu-p doesn't have ponies
<IdleOne> if you really want to make it fancy, it can be set to use the LoCo logo of the users country
<deuxpi> makes me think of the "We Menu"
<IdleOne> We menu?
<deuxpi> i'm trying to find the reference 
<deuxpi> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/packageselection-desktop-n-wemenu
<deuxpi> it could integrate the concept of LoCo in the system
<IdleOne> looks like aninteresting idea
<IdleOne> looks like an interesting idea*
<deuxpi> I'm not sure about the fish bowl...
<JunK-Y> lo guys
#ubuntu-qc 2011-05-01
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<IdleOne> salut d2_racing 
<d2_racing> bonsoir Ide
<MagicFab> Hello
<MagicFab> si qq'un a un peu de temps pour assurer une permanence (temporaire ou plus), ajoutez le canal #ubuntu-ht (Haïti) à votre liste.Merci!
<MagicFab> Ankman, avoine deuxpi IdleOne juju2143 JunK-Y Lrrr_ lukjad sipherdee Snoopyski starcraftman txwikinger ^
<juju2143> oui
<juju2143> MagicFab, pas de problème j'ai un BNC.
<kanouk> bonjour!
<kanouk> salut Musashimaru 
#ubuntu-qc 2012-04-24
<YoBoY> yo
<YoBoY> dites, c'est normal que votre événement de release soit en antartique avec les manchots sur le loco directory ? ^^"
<cyphermox> YoBoY: fixed.
#ubuntu-qc 2012-04-25
<kanouk> bonsoir!
#ubuntu-qc 2012-04-26
<tottto-drummond> salut tlm.. on est pret pour le grand jour ?
<Musashimaru> le jour de la manifestation etudiante?
<Musashimaru> tottto-drummond, tu penses que demain on doit réinstaller toutes nos machines?
<Numenios> Salut! J'ai utilisé Ubuntu de 2004 à 2009. Et j'ai décidé d'y retourner temps plein à partir de demain ! Je vais surement avoir quelque questions à vous poser !
<Numenios> :)
<tottto-drummond> Bon matin a tous.. avec ce qui se passe a Montréal... est-ce que l on a un plan B pour ce soir  ?
<pangolin> y ce passe quoi?
<tottto-drummond> les manifs.. ca duré jusqu a 1h du matin hier soir
<pangolin> j'dormais
<pangolin> heh
<tottto-drummond> Le probleme c est pas les étudiants.. c est les tarlas qui en profite pour tout casser..
<tottto-drummond> pour les impatients.. voici le liens torrent http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/desktop/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
 * cyphermox is burning CDs for tonight
<Chex> cyphermox: party is tonight at St-Sulpice?? 
<Chex> just saw your post
<cyphermox> Chex: yup
<cyphermox> tottto-drummond: non, pas de plan B pour les étudiants... s'ils sont occupés à tout casser et manquent le release party, c'est leur problème ;)
<Chex> cyphermox: k, ill try to make, have to fight thru the hordes of protesting students downtown.:P 
<cyphermox> is it really that bad?
<cyphermox> I mean, this gotta be not everyday, no?
<Chex> cyphermox: haaha, I dont know man, Im joking.. I dont travel downtown during the weekdays anymore.. thanksfully.. if not Hockie riots, its another kind of riots ;) 
<cyphermox> hehe ;)
<cyphermox> I've been in the office most of the week, since support people are all up here and having meetings, in case I can be useful
<Chex> ah, global support meeting at office this week? cool. 
<cyphermox> tottto-drummond: tu descend à Montréal ou c'était juste une constatation ?
<cyphermox> pangolin: you getting out tonight?
<tottto-drummond> cyphermox je pensais y aller.. mais y a trop de débiles de ces temps ci la bas.. je vais sauter mon tour.. et peut etre faire qque chose d ici 2 semaines sur la rive sud.. dans mon havre de paix et de bonheur lol
<cyphermox> MagicFab: prêt? je pars dans quelques minutes
<MagicFab> cyphermox, chanceux. C'est pas le lancement de MON produit :)
<MagicFab> cyphermox, pas avant 6PM
<avoine> bon, je vais pas pouvoir venir au party :S Amusez-vous bien!
<MagicFab> cyphermox, je suppose qu'il n'y aura pas bcp de monde étant donné les manifestations en cours.
<Ankman> now everybody on party? :-)
<IdleOne> cyphermox: I just got home from work. I won't be at the party, sorry. Hope you guys have a good time tonight. We will get together soon for lunch or something
#ubuntu-qc 2012-04-27
<sadothk> bonjour!
#ubuntu-qc 2012-04-28
<sadothk> bonjour!
<Ankman> bonjour
#ubuntu-qc 2012-04-29
<BakaQc> Bonjour
<BakaQc> Quelqu'un d'autre que moi a eu des problèmes avec xfce4-session sur ubuntu 12,04?
#ubuntu-qc 2013-04-22
<d3n4riu5> ola
<qwebirc51194> bonjour je voulais savoir s'il y avait un ubuntu part ce jeudi
<qwebirc51194> party*
<cyphermox> qwebirc51194: pas organisé encore
<cyphermox> qwebirc51194: je te dirais non; j'ai un cours le jeudi soir
<cyphermox> la semaine prochaine je suis occupé toute la semaine...
<cyphermox> on pourrait organiser ca pour la suivante si tu veux aider
#ubuntu-qc 2013-04-23
<Chex> cyphermox: wow, another Ubuntu party/release already? :| 
<IdleOne> TO and Kitchener are having parties
<IdleOne> I think this release we all got a little lazy and uninterested
<IdleOne> there is always #ubuntu-release-party if you are willing to put up with the craziness
<cyphermox> I just have no time to organize it until in two weeks at least
<cyphermox> this week is totally not the time, and next week I'm also very busy
<Chex> cyphermox: I hear you
#ubuntu-qc 2013-04-24
<tottto-drummond> Salut la gang
<tottto-drummond> J organise un Party de Lancement (Release Party) le 2 mai @ 18h00 a Ste-Julie au resto bar le Phoenix. 1970, rue Léonard-De Vinci,
#ubuntu-qc 2013-04-25
* IdleOne changed the topic of #ubuntu-qc to: Bienvenue sur Ubuntu-Québec! | Notre site web: http://www.ubuntu-qc.org/ | Notre liste de diffusion: http://ur1.ca/55g0w (Inscrivez-vous!) | Si vous avez une question, posez la! | Raring Ringtail http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/
<cyphermox> IdleOne: thanks :D
<MagicFab> cyphermox, ping
<cyphermox> MagicFab: pong
<MagicFab> cyphermox, je sais que la session achève mais as-tu encore un contact avec le "C Libre" à l"UQAM?
<MagicFab> S'il y a un site j'aimerais le connaître
<cyphermox> oui
<cyphermox> http://clibre.uqam.ca/wiki/Accueil
<MagicFab> merci
#ubuntu-qc 2013-04-26
<edve> Saltu tou le monde, je voulais savoir s'il y avait eu un Ubuntu hour dans les alentours de Montréal pour la sortie de la version 13.04 ?
<cyphermox> edve: on va organiser quelque chose dans deux semaines
<cyphermox> en attendant, si quelqu'un veut s'y mettre... moi je suis occupé jusque là
#ubuntu-qc 2013-04-27
<edve>  cyphermox parfait tien moi au courrant 
#ubuntu-qc 2014-04-23
<Ankman> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/ubuntu-1410-codename-revealed-utopic.html
<Ankman> systemd is coming...
<IdleOne> Seriously? My post to the Ubuntu facebook page are still moderated?
#ubuntu-qc 2015-04-20
<toi> bonjour, j'ai besoin d'aide au niveau du grub, comment peut-on enlever le choix, donc j'ai supprime windows et je veux juste XUBUNTU. Windows ne vaut pas la peine de travailler avec ca.
#ubuntu-qc 2015-04-21
<toi> SALUT !
#ubuntu-qc 2015-04-22
<cyphermox> c'est cool, y'a de nouveaux nicks que j'ai pas vu avant
<cyphermox> stackfault: steph2: bonjour.
<stackfault> Salut cyphermox! Dsl, j'etais comme afk depuis 2 jours!
<Max_LeLiseux> salut a tous
<Max_LeLiseux> j'vient de tester la distribution toutou linux 4.3.6 pis j'reste assez septique :(
<Max_LeLiseux> bien que j'roule en Lubuntu 14.04, dans quelque temps, j'vais installer Lubuntu 15.04 question que les bug soit corrigé
<Tr3nT> salut
<Tr3nT> j'ai un probleme avec les mise a jour
<Ankman> quel probleme?
<Tr3nT> ah bonjour
<Tr3nT> bonsoir *
<Tr3nT> bin je ne peu plus faire de mise a jour
<Tr3nT> sa me dit
<Tr3nT> Il semble qu'il y ait une erreur de programmation dans aptdaemon, le logiciel qui vous permet d'installer et supprimer des logiciels et tout autre tâche liée à la gestion des paquets.
<Tr3nT> je suis un peu perdu la besoin d'aide svp
<Ankman> installee avec synaptics? ou aptitude, apt-get ?
<Tr3nT> avec la fenetre de controle ( la page violet ) je tape sudo apt-get update ( sa marche pas non plus )
<Tr3nT> puis ya la fenetre qui vien automatiquement pour la mise a jour, je demande la mise a jour et toujout rien sa me dit erreur... :s
<Ankman> ok...
<Tr3nT> je c pas si ta compris
<Tr3nT> mais je suis bloquer
<Ankman> etre root?
<Tr3nT> c'est a dire ?
<Tr3nT> super admin ..
<Tr3nT> ?
<Ankman> yeah
<Tr3nT> ok je vais tester
<Ankman> ouvrer un terminal (gnome-terminal)
<Ankman> sudo su
<Ankman> aptitude
<Ankman> il marche?
<Tr3nT> sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/ciana/0: Système de fichiers accessible en lecture seulement
<Ankman> oooh
<Tr3nT> c'est quoi :s ?
<Tr3nT> :'(
<Tr3nT> aller rien de grave ....???????????
<Ankman> il semble... attend, je fait rechercher
<Tr3nT> ok
<Tr3nT> j'attend :$
<Ankman> read-only file system?
<Tr3nT> c'est quoi ?
<Tr3nT> je suis débutant 
<Ankman> on ne peut pas changer rien
<Ankman> ok, test...
<Ankman> touch test.txt
<Ankman> ca marche?
<Tr3nT> attend je test
<Tr3nT> W: Verrou non utilisé pour le fichier /var/lib/apt/lists/lock en lecture seule 
<Tr3nT> E: Couldn't create temporary file to work with /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_Release - mkstemp (30: Système de fichiers accessible en lecture seulement)
<Tr3nT> W: Verrou non utilisé pour le fichier /var/lib/dpkg/lock en lecture seule
<Tr3nT> pfou je capte plus rien la
<Ankman> ok
<Ankman> essaye
<Ankman> sudo fsck -Af -M
<Tr3nT> fsck de util-linux 2.20.1
<Ankman> c'est tout?
<Tr3nT> oui
<Tr3nT> ya marquer que sa
<Ankman> umm, btw. mon francaise n'est pas bon. parlez-vous anglaise?
<Ankman> autre option
<Ankman> sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<Tr3nT> non que Français dsl
<Tr3nT> sa me donne rien
<Tr3nT> sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/ciana/0: Système de fichiers accessible en lecture seulement
<Tr3nT> mount : impossible de remonter périphérique bloc /dev/sda1 en lecture/écriture, est protégé en écriture
<Ankman> ok
<Ankman> on peut reboot?
<Tr3nT> c'est quoi reboot ?
<Tr3nT> se remetre en admin ?
<Ankman> redemarer
<Ankman> ah, j'ai fait un erreur. c'est 
<Ankman> sudo fsck -Af
<Ankman> sans "-M"
<Tr3nT> sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/ciana/0: Système de fichiers accessible en lecture seulement
<Tr3nT> fsck de util-linux 2.20.1
<Tr3nT> e2fsck 1.42.9 (4-Feb-2014)
<Tr3nT> /dev/sda1 : récupération du journal
<Tr3nT> Passe 1 : vérification des i-noeuds, des blocs et des tailles
<Tr3nT> l'i-noeud effacé 9830411 a un dtime nul. Corriger<o>? 
<Tr3nT> je fais quoi ?
<Ankman> o
<Tr3nT> ok
<Ankman> tapper "o" chaque fois il demande
<Tr3nT> sa ma fermer la fenetre
<Ankman> ca peut prend beaucoup de temps. mais il maintenant reparer le "corrupt file system"
<Ankman> oh
<Tr3nT> j'ai tape o a chaque fois
<Ankman> et il completee le job?
<Tr3nT> sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/ciana/0: Système de fichiers accessible en lecture seulement
<Tr3nT> fsck de util-linux 2.20.1
<Tr3nT> e2fsck 1.42.9 (4-Feb-2014)
<Tr3nT> Passe 1 : vérification des i-noeuds, des blocs et des tailles
<Tr3nT> Passe 2 : vérification de la structure des répertoires
<Tr3nT> Passe 3 : vérification de la connectivité des répertoires
<Tr3nT> Passe 4 : vérification des compteurs de référence
<Tr3nT> Passe 5 : vérification de l'information du sommaire de groupe
<Tr3nT> différences de bitmap de blocs :  -24266789 -24266791
<Tr3nT> Corriger<o>? oui
<Tr3nT> Le décompte des blocs libres est erroné pour le groupe n°740 (24601, décompté=24603).
<Tr3nT> Corriger<o>? oui
<Tr3nT> Le décompte des blocs libres est erroné (42536766, décompté=42524773).
<Tr3nT> Corriger<o>? oui
<Tr3nT> différences de bitmap d'i-noeuds :  -9830411 -9830416
<Tr3nT> Corriger<o>? oui
<Tr3nT> Le décompte des i-noeuds libres est erroné pour le groupe n°1200 (8140, décompté=8142).
<Tr3nT> Corriger<o>? oui
<Tr3nT> Le décompte des i-noeuds libres est erroné (10896321, décompté=10896297).
<Tr3nT> Corriger<o>? oui
<Tr3nT> /dev/sda1: ***** LE SYSTÈME DE FICHIERS A ÉTÉ MODIFIÉ *****
<Tr3nT> /dev/sda1 : ***** RÉ-AMORCER LINUX *****
<Tr3nT> /dev/sda1 : 400471/11296768 fichiers (0.1% non contigüs), 2641051/45165824 blocs
<Ankman> ok
<Ankman> essaye de redemarrer
<Ankman> sudo reboot
<Ankman> heh, that at least works :-)
#ubuntu-qc 2016-04-25
<Ankman> ah, reboot time ;-)
#ubuntu-qc 2016-04-29
<baptiste__> Bonjourn j'ai installé la verstion  16.04 ùaleureusement j'ai voulu personnaliser les répertoires par défaut de l'explorateur (ex Musique -> !zic) j'obtens alors le message suivant "Impossible de trouver le fichier demandé. Vérifiez l'orthographe et essayez à nouveau.Impossible de trouver le fichier demandé. Vérifiez l'orthographe et essayez à nouveau. Message d'erreur non géré : Erreur lors de l'obtention d
<baptiste__> es informations du fichier « /home/carquefou/Music » : Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type" or quand je vérifie avec un ls dans le term le dossier Zic n'existe effectivement pas. Si je cherche ç rennomer !Zic zn Musique il me dit que ce nom est déjà pris, qu'en oensez -vous? Merci !!
<baptiste__> Solution : après redémarrage, les noms standard réaoarfaisse et j'ai pu supprimer les alias...
<baptiste__> bonne journée à tousd !!
#ubuntu-qc 2016-04-30
<OverCoder> Bonne coir!
#ubuntu-qc 2018-04-26
<pc-02> quelqu'un?
<Ankman> oui
#ubuntu-qc 2019-04-24
<Ankman> anyone using pppoe?
